# Looking for band support



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

First off let me say I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and wishing everyone nothing but the best for the new year!

Our band Mud Creek have entered the London Covers competition at www.londoncovers.ca. The song we chose to record was a version of Carrie Underwood's Smoke Break. If it's not too much trouble just asking you folks to give it a listen and if you like what you hear give us your vote. We recorded it live off the floor just prior to our last gig on the 17th.

The page can be found here
http://www.londoncovers.ca/entry/9964698

Thanks and Take Care


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow, you guys deserve to win! The bass player did a great job with the harmonies, I bet he's a lead singer too, the guitar tone is just perfect and (I'm going to get you a fair amount of views with the next sentence) that girl can really sing! Good luck, please keep us posted!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks man, really appreciate it!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

a very good, balanced recording...congrats and good luck with the competition.

G.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Should be a slam dunk for you guy's. Tried to vote for you but I'm not on facebook - been there done that. Good luck!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. As of this morning we seem to be in the bottom of the pack by voting.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very very good Brendan! The vote is in


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Should be a slam dunk for you guy's. Tried to vote for you but I'm not on facebook - been there done that. Good luck!


Me either but you can vote just by registering on the site, no need for FB.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Very very good Brendan! The vote is in


Thanks Dave!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Should be a slam dunk for you guy's. Tried to vote for you but I'm not on facebook - been there done that. Good luck!


Thx for the comment! There is some really good talent there.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, very good. Great talent.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you vote with that "star" rating?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Do you vote with that "star" rating?


Yep the star on the left is one and the star at the far right is five. The voting is finicky as soon as you click one it registers as voted. Had a couple of people think they had to click each one but you don't as soon as you click any one from 1 to 5 it registers.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Brendan. Vote is in....good luck with the competition.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

mario said:


> Great job Brendan. Vote is in....good luck with the competition.


Thanks Mario!


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Me either but you can vote just by registering on the site, no need for FB.


Thanks - done and done, good luck. Can't see how you are at the bottom of the pack - I listened to most of the others!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Thanks - done and done, good luck. Can't see how you are at the bottom of the pack - I listened to most of the others!


Thanks, Appreciate it!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Voted! Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Good job by all of you, I voted.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the support! Looks like we have a long way to go to make top ten but appreciate you all taking the time to give us a listen and vote!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Amazing! You are so tight as a band. The vocal harmonies shine. Guitar playing was absolutely immaculate! Your singer is incredible!!!!!!!!

What I wouldn't do for a singer like that. She sings with so much emotion. I can't vote either. Not on facebook! It should be a slam dunk though!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Lola said:


> Amazing! You are so tight as a band. The vocal harmonies shine. Guitar playing was absolutely immaculate! Your singer is incredible!!!!!!!!
> 
> What I wouldn't do for a singer like that. She sings with so much emotion. I can't vote either. Not on facebook! It should be a slam dunk though!


Thanks so much for the kind words. We are fortunate to have picked up our singer.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support and taking the time to vote for us, we made top ten!


----------

